# الحشمة في الكنيسة



## ponponayah (27 أغسطس 2009)

*هناك لياقة في الملبس للرجال والنساء على السواءفى الكنيسة كان ذلك ام خارجها0 غير ان لقاء الجماعة المقدسة الذي غايته تناول الأسرار المقدسة يتطلب احتشاما أدق بسبب من الغاية التي نحن من اجلها مجتمعون0 والكنيسة  تتجلى فيها حضرة الله بكلمته والقرابين والروح القدس الذي يحل على المؤمنين اثناء الخدمة الإلهية0 نحن نبني بعضنا بعضا ويذهب كل واحد بالآخر الى المسيح، فهو محط الأنظار والقلوب فلا يلتهي احد منا بالآخر، ولا يعرقل احد صلاة الآخر، ويساعده على الحفاظ على عفة بصره0 كل منا يحجب نفسه -ما امكن ذلك- دون عيون الإخوة لكي يكون منظورا من الله0



اجل كلنا في نطاق الاحتشام0 غير ان هذا -حسب الطبيعة البشرية- يليق بالمرأة بالمقام الاول0 فاذا كان انجذابنا الى المسيح فمعنى ذلك ان احدا منا لا يسعى الى جذب المؤمنين اليه الا بتقوى حركاته وصمته وخشوعه0 في هذا الخشوع يضيع الجسد0 ومن هنا ان التبرج، وهو المبالغة في التجميل، شيء ممقوت لكونه يحوّلنا عن الجمال الوحيد المبتغى اعني جمال يسوع0 من هذا الثياب الكثيرة الثمن والباذخة المعروضة للتباهي وهي تجرح الفقراء بيننا0 مِثْلُ هذا ضجة الأحذية عند الدخول، والعطور التي لا مكان لها في اجتماع كنا فيه لنصبح روحيا "رائحة المسيح الزكية"0
نحن نعيش في زمن الخطيئة ولم نصل بعد الى الملكوت0 وفي الملكوت ليس من جسد ترابي0 هناك اجساد روحانية، ممجدة، قامات نور0​*


----------



## pop201 (27 أغسطس 2009)

فعلآ فية ناس كتير بتروح الكنيسة عشان المنظرة مش اكتر الاعتدال في الامور دية ضروري .. شكرآ علي الموضوع المهم ده وارجوا عدم اغفاله الرب يباركك


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا يا بنبونة علي الموضوع ده لانة مهم جدا ولازم البنات تاخد بالها من الملابس اللي بتروح الكنيسة بيها
مش بس كده حتي لو رايحة اي مشوار بعيد عن الكنيسة لازم الحشمة لانها هي صورة للمسيح
لازم تعرف ان كل ميكون اللبس محترم ده بيزود من جمالها و احترام الشباب ليها
لان اللبس المثير بيكون زي المسمار اللي بيدخل في ايد يسوع مع كل نظرة من شاب ليها او كلمة وحشة تتقال عليها
هل هي ترضي تدق مسامير في ايد يسوع كل شوية
ده غير انها بتكون عثرة لكتير من الشباب و ربنا بيقول
وَيْلٌ لِلْعَالَمِ مِنَ الْعَثَرَاتِ. فَلاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ الْعَثَرَاتُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَأْتِي الْعَثْرَةُ. 
ربنا يحافظ علي اولادة و بناتة*


----------



## Coptic Mena (27 أغسطس 2009)

*حقيقى المفروض البنات المسيحية تراعى ملبسها انها رايحة لكنيسة لان فى بنات بتلبس لبس لافت للنظر لدرجة انها بتشد انتباة المسلمين وبيروحوا قدام الكنائس مخصوصا يبصوا على البنات وطبعا امر الناس كلها عارفاة
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوني
فعلا لازم ناخد بالنا من لبسنا  لكي نمجد الهنا ولكي لا نكون سبب عثرة للغير 
فويل للذين تاتي بواسطتهم العثرات 

جميل موضوعك حبيبتي

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا الرب يبارككم شكرا جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع راع بس ياريت يكون كل الناس ريحه الكنيسة من اجل الكنيسة 
وياريت البنات كمان يلبسو لبس يليق بدم وجسد رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
شكر ليكى


----------



## بنت المسيح (28 أغسطس 2009)

حقيقى لازم كل سيدة ورجل وفتاة وشاب ان يتحلوا بالمظهر المسيحى لكى ينالوانعمة المسيح الالهية
الرب يباركك ويحفظك 
ميرررررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

pop201 قال:


> فعلآ فية ناس كتير بتروح الكنيسة عشان المنظرة مش اكتر الاعتدال في الامور دية ضروري .. شكرآ علي الموضوع المهم ده وارجوا عدم اغفاله الرب يباركك





*انا معاك ان فى ناس كتير كدا
بس برضو نسبة من الناس
فى ناس بتكون عارفة احترام المكان
ميرسى جدااااااا لمشاركتك فى الموضوع
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا يا بنبونة علي الموضوع ده لانة مهم جدا ولازم البنات تاخد بالها من الملابس اللي بتروح الكنيسة بيها
> مش بس كده حتي لو رايحة اي مشوار بعيد عن الكنيسة لازم الحشمة لانها هي صورة للمسيح
> لازم تعرف ان كل ميكون اللبس محترم ده بيزود من جمالها و احترام الشباب ليها
> لان اللبس المثير بيكون زي المسمار اللي بيدخل في ايد يسوع مع كل نظرة من شاب ليها او كلمة وحشة تتقال عليها
> ...




*عندك حق يا ماجد 
فى كلامك
ربنا يدينا نعمة ويلمسنا
ميرسى يا ماجد على مشاركتك الجميلة
يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2009)

* ومن هنا ان التبرج، وهو المبالغة في التجميل، شيء ممقوت لكونه يحوّلنا عن الجمال الوحيد المبتغى اعني جمال يسوع0 من هذا الثياب الكثيرة الثمن والباذخة المعروضة للتباهي وهي تجرح الفقراء بيننا*
بونبونة 

العناية بالجسد اكثر من اللزوم 

صحيح فيه عدم احترام للفقير

وبالتالي عدم الاحتشام يصنع

الخطيئة من  الجهتين من صاحب

العلاقة والمشاهد ..

شكراا جزيلا للموضوع الخارق

سلام المسيح معك دوما

وعذرا لم استطع تقييمه...


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

coptic mena قال:


> *حقيقى المفروض البنات المسيحية تراعى ملبسها انها رايحة لكنيسة لان فى بنات بتلبس لبس لافت للنظر لدرجة انها بتشد انتباة المسلمين وبيروحوا قدام الكنائس مخصوصا يبصوا على البنات وطبعا امر الناس كلها عارفاة
> *​





*عندك حق بجد
انا شوفت اللى انت بتقول علية
وكانت خناقة صعبة اوى
ربنا يحافظ علينا
ميرسى لمشاركتك 
الجميلة
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2009)

*بصى يا بونى الناس اللى قبلى اتكلمو كتيير وانا مش هزود حاجه كل اللى هقوله*

*الحشمه لازم تكون جوه الكنيسه وبره الكنيسه جوه البيت وبره البيت والحشمه بس مش فى اللبس لا فى طريقة الكلام وطريقة المشى كله دى حشمه وللاسف تلاقى ناس بتتكلم وهما بيعملو كده ويقولك ده غلط وهما اصلا الغلط كل واحد يبدء بنفسه واهل بيته لكن كله كلام فى كلام ومحدش بيعمل حاجه*

*اسف لو خبط فى كلامى بس هى دى الحقيقه موضوع رائع بونى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوني
> فعلا لازم ناخد بالنا من لبسنا  لكي نمجد الهنا ولكي لا نكون سبب عثرة للغير
> فويل للذين تاتي بواسطتهم العثرات
> 
> ...




*طبعا يا حبيبتى 
اصعب الخطايا 
اننا نعثر حد
ربنا يساعدنا 
اننا منعثرش حد
ميرسى يا حبى
على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا الرب يبارككم شكرا جدا جدا جدا​




*ميرسى جدااا لمرورك
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> موضوع راع بس ياريت يكون كل الناس ريحه الكنيسة من اجل الكنيسة
> وياريت البنات كمان يلبسو لبس يليق بدم وجسد رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> شكر ليكى





*ياريت يا تامر 
بجد كل البنات تعمل كدا
على الاقل يعملو احترام للدم والجسد
ميرسى لمرورك 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> حقيقى لازم كل سيدة ورجل وفتاة وشاب ان يتحلوا بالمظهر المسيحى لكى ينالوانعمة المسيح الالهية
> الرب يباركك ويحفظك
> ميرررررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل





*ياريت يا قمر  بجد
الناس تقدر الموضوع دا
لانو مهم جدااااااا
ميرسى لمرورك 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> * ومن هنا ان التبرج، وهو المبالغة في التجميل، شيء ممقوت لكونه يحوّلنا عن الجمال الوحيد المبتغى اعني جمال يسوع0 من هذا الثياب الكثيرة الثمن والباذخة المعروضة للتباهي وهي تجرح الفقراء بيننا*
> بونبونة
> 
> العناية بالجسد اكثر من اللزوم
> ...





*بص يا كليمو 
انا معاك ان برضو مش كل واحد يمشى يتفرج على الناس
بس فى بنات بيكونو ملفتين اوى
مش بيكونو فى الطبيعى 
واحنا بالذات مينفعش نكون عثرة لحد
ربنا يحافظ على كل اولادة
مرورك اكبر تقييم للموضوع يا كليمو
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*هو مش المفروض الاحتشام جوا الكنيسه *
*المفوض الانسان سواء رجل او امراه يكون محتشم في كل مكان *
*لكن ابسط الاشياء لازم يكون محتشم جوا الكنيسه *
*موضوع جميل  يا بونبونايه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان
يعنى لو انا جوايا كويس وشبعان بالمسيح هيبان فى كلامى وتصرفاتى ولبسى ومظهرى اكيد
الكتاب بيقول النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل والنفس الجائعة كل مر حلولها
ميرسى حبيبتى على موضوعك الجميل واللى بقى مفيش اكتر منة بنتكلم فية وخصوصا للبنات*​


----------



## ponponayah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *بصى يا بونى الناس اللى قبلى اتكلمو كتيير وانا مش هزود حاجه كل اللى هقوله*
> 
> *الحشمه لازم تكون جوه الكنيسه وبره الكنيسه جوه البيت وبره البيت والحشمه بس مش فى اللبس لا فى طريقة الكلام وطريقة المشى كله دى حشمه وللاسف تلاقى ناس بتتكلم وهما بيعملو كده ويقولك ده غلط وهما اصلا الغلط كل واحد يبدء بنفسه واهل بيته لكن كله كلام فى كلام ومحدش بيعمل حاجه*
> 
> *اسف لو خبط فى كلامى بس هى دى الحقيقه موضوع رائع بونى ربنا يباركك*​





*طبعا يا مينا انا معاك فى كلامك
مش شرط يكون فى الكنيسة بس
بس على الاقل قدام جسد الله
ولازم نفتكر اننا هيكل الرب
بجد ميرسى يا مينا على مشاركتك
الجميلة
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *هو مش المفروض الاحتشام جوا الكنيسه *
> *المفوض الانسان سواء رجل او امراه يكون محتشم في كل مكان *
> *لكن ابسط الاشياء لازم يكون محتشم جوا الكنيسه *
> *موضوع جميل  يا بونبونايه*
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*طبعا يا ميرو عندك حق فى كلامك
بس لازم ناخد بالنا من موضوع اللبس دا
ميرسى يا ميرو على مرورك الجميل
ومشاركتك الاجمل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان
> يعنى لو انا جوايا كويس وشبعان بالمسيح هيبان فى كلامى وتصرفاتى ولبسى ومظهرى اكيد
> الكتاب بيقول النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل والنفس الجائعة كل مر حلولها
> ميرسى حبيبتى على موضوعك الجميل واللى بقى مفيش اكتر منة بنتكلم فية وخصوصا للبنات*​





*عندك حق يا ماما هابى
فى ترنيمة بتقول 
دايس على عسلك يا عالم انا بالهى شبعان
لو فعلا شبعانين بالمسيح
هنشوف اننا هيكلو على الارض
ميرسى يا ماما على مرورك الجميل
والمشاركة المميزة
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## DODY2010 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اخل الكنيسة
الشاروبيم والسارافيم كلي الطهارة والنقاء حينما يقفون أمام الرب يغطون أعينهم وأرجلهم بأجنحتهم
بينما نحن البشر نقف أمامه بملابس غير محتشمة ،، إن الأناقة ليست في عدم الاحتشام
وأكبر دليل على ذلك ما قاله (( البابا شنوده ))
بأننا لو رفعنا أعيننا لصورة السيدة العذراء
سنجدها في غاية الاحتشام في ملبسها
-مع ذلك لن نجد أشيك ولا أرق ولا أنقى ولا أجمل منها . سلام الرب معك ولتتبارك محبة الرب في قلبك وفي أعمالك دائما .


----------



## DODY2010 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

حياء البنت المسيحية يدل على الكنيسه داخل قلبها ويزيدها جمال كلما اصبحت اكثر احتشام جميله جدا يا بيتر ربنا يبارك اعمالك


----------

